# 7/24 Berry Chrome



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hit the berry on the 24th, it was a slaughter. I almost called off the trip due to all the lack-luster fishing reports in the past week. It seemed no matter where we went we got into fish. ALL the fish were between, 34 and 40ft down. We caught some monster rainbows (over 19"), some monster kokes (over 21")... a couple cutts that were almost over slot and my boy picked up the biggest chub I've ever seen. Lures didnt seem to matter, squids, wedding rings, koke-a-nuts, spoons all had action. Green dodgers seemed to be the ticket. 

I forgot to fill up the boat so we had to take a break mid-morning and hit the marina for some fuel. Even with the break we boated a couple dozen fish total. Back at the dock when leaving, we watched 4 boats load up that had caught zero fish, and another boat with 7 fisherman had 1 fish. I'm not sure what everyone else is doing so wrong as it really didnt seem to matter what we used, or where we were at (we hit 4 different areas... found the kokes in the narrows in a small cove). Koke fishing was HOT when it stayed overcast, soon as the sun peeked through it was like flipping a switch... it would cloud up again and BAM, we'd have 2 on at a time.

All in all a fun day.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report.
I would guess that others were not fishing as deep as you were.
I hope to get up there for some Kokanee action soon.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

So where are all the pics of these "Monsters"???


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HJB said:


> So where are all the pics of these "Monsters"???


While I generally don't like posting pictures on the net anymore, I'll post some pictures tomorrow. My brother in law fell out of a tree (tree trimming business) and broke both heels and one of his vertebrae Saturday... his wife also had a baby this morning. Horrible string of luck for them. Anyway my wife drove down to help out and took the camera with her to take pictures of the new baby. She'll be back tomorrow I hope.

-DallanC


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> found the kokes in the narrows in a small cove). Koke fishing was HOT when it stayed overcast


 I'm assuming (ass-u-and me) you was using down riggers. Was this small cove large enough to do circles? I'm guessing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't imagine why anyone would refrain from posting reports around here. :roll: 

Good grief, the guy says he caught a bunch of nice fish at a lake full of nice fish. Is that so hard to believe?

It's pretty annoying to read about someone's success and then read a bunch of nay saying from people who only show up to mess with people and rarely seem to share their own reports.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would refrain from posting reports around here. :roll:
> 
> *Good grief, the guy says he caught a bunch of nice fish at a lake full of nice fish. Is that so hard to believe?*
> 
> It's pretty annoying to read about someone's success and then read a bunch of nay saying from people who only show up to mess with people and rarely seem to share their own reports.


yeah I would have to agree with this... half the time I don't even carry a camera with me.. the vast majority of us don't post reports and pictures for *popularity and forum fame * :roll: like we all haven't scene a monster bow before..

Great job Dallanc it has been a while since I have been to the Berry thanks for the report... I had a cousin fall from a tree also and break his back in a few places...not good at all...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would love to see pics but still think its a great report without them! We were there on the 25 and did ok. All fish were at 30 feet or more like you are saying.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Who are the nah sayers in this thread. I'm jelious, and wanted more info. I haven't seen kokes caught in tight quaters, where you have little room and have to watch the bottom. I would rather fish the gorge, but it is just to far for a friday night to sunday night return. kokes, kokes kokes, sware that is all I dream about.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Who are the nah sayers in this thread. I'm jelious, and wanted more info. I haven't seen kokes caught in tight quaters, where you have little room and have to watch the bottom. I would rather fish the gorge, but it is just to far for a friday night to sunday night return. *kokes, kokes kokes, sware that is all I dream about*.


Maybe you have a koke addiction....

There is a cure !!................ -|\O- -|\O-


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, I'm going to go see doctor Berry this weekend......Doctor, Doctor, give me a cure :wink:
I have a bad case of ......


----------

